# Tell me about ND journeyman's test.



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just sent in an application to take the journeyman's test in North Dakota. No one I know have taken the test in a long time so I wonder if anyone here might be able to tell me a bit about what to expect? I can only find little saying part is in closed book and part is open and there will be a sizing test. Does anyone know what kind of drawing/sizing to expect and if the test is very difficult or not?

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Congratulations on taking your test!

I am from California, so I can only guess.
But in CA there in no state recognized Journey License, just by county. I carry 4 different Journeyman licenses and a plumbing contractor license.


The sizing portion will be open book, with gas, waste and water system drawlings.

The closed book portion will be multiple choice.
Usually two dump choices, they will flip verbiage around to mess with your head. Example: 
"Sanitary Building Sewer" 

Skip the tough questions and move on to the easy ones.

The first question on my first journeyman test was something like:
: "A 160' Run of Sched 40 PVC, will have "blank" amount of linear expansion "

I thought, oh **** haha
It got easier from there


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Man I wish I could help you. Here in TX there is a license between apprentice and Journeyman called Tradesman license. Allows licenseholder to run crews on single and two family dwellings only, must be supervised on commercial. 
I took the tradesman without any prep and passed with an overall score of 80. Took a prep course that was paid by my company for journeyman exam and passed with 99.
The journeyman and tradesman exam are same except journeyman has 5 more questions on written part.
Test consisted of multiple choice, shop section, water heater section, and the doll house.
Master exam is all written, no hands on. There is gas, water, dwv and vent sizing. You also have to design a 3 story dwv system. 
Taking tests can make people nervous. As Fatpat mentioned, answer the questions you are sure of first then go back to the ones you skip

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

The Dane said:


> I just sent in an application to take the journeyman's test in North Dakota. No one I know have taken the test in a long time so I wonder if anyone here might be able to tell me a bit about what to expect? I can only find little saying part is in closed book and part is open and there will be a sizing test. Does anyone know what kind of drawing/sizing to expect and if the test is very difficult or not?
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


And it looks like you have bring some of your own materials....
https://ndplumbingboard.com/exams/general-information

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> And it looks like you have bring some of your own materials....
> https://ndplumbingboard.com/exams/general-information
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks I appreciate your help. I had already done my research and seen that info already. I was hoping someone could tell me more about what parts to study extra for. For example what kind of building would be used for sizing test. 

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

The Dane said:


> Thanks I appreciate your help. I had already done my research and seen that info already. I was hoping someone could tell me more about what parts to study extra for. For example what kind of building would be used for sizing test.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


No worries I just thought that was interesting that you have to bring some of your own supplies. Do they offer prep courses in your area. Sounds like there's a long wait time if you fail and have to allow time to retake. 
That's why I took a prep course for my master. I wanted to pass first attempt with no retake since the exams are getting harder 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> No worries I just thought that was interesting that you have to bring some of your own supplies. Do they offer prep courses in your area. Sounds like there's a long wait time if you fail and have to allow time to retake.
> That's why I took a prep course for my master. I wanted to pass first attempt with no retake since the exams are getting harder
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have not been able to find a prep course and I even asked on here too but nothing. I did start my apprenticeship out with a 2 semester plumbing program at a technical college and had no problems at all so I'm pretty prepared already. The teacher from that program actually work at the same place as I do (part time when not teaching). I had him give me a few practice sizing sheets to freshen up on sizing. I am not actually nervous about tests but I do like being as prepared as I can especially when it's an important test like that.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------

